# Madone Cable Routing Question



## lstocks (Apr 9, 2002)

I recently bought a slightly used Madone 6.9 frameset to build up. When it was shipped to me, the cables housings and ferrules used to guide the cables into the frame were all loose. I have a question about the hole where the front derailleur cable emerges from just behind the bottom bracket before being attached to the front derailleur. In the picture below, the plastic piece on the paper seems to go into hole, and from photos of other Madones I've researched, it appears that the "flange" would be inside the frame, with the "tube" rising vertically through the frame with the cable inside the "tube". My questions are a) is this configuration correct?, and if so, b) how do you get this part situated into the hole? The plastic is pretty hard, and seems slightly oversized to easily fit into the hole.

Thanks in advance


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

lstocks said:


> I recently bought a slightly used Madone 6.9 frameset to build up. When it was shipped to me, the cables housings and ferrules used to guide the cables into the frame were all loose. I have a question about the hole where the front derailleur cable emerges from just behind the bottom bracket before being attached to the front derailleur. In the picture below, the plastic piece on the paper seems to go into hole, and from photos of other Madones I've researched, it appears that the "flange" would be inside the frame, with the "tube" rising vertically through the frame with the cable inside the "tube". My questions are a) is this configuration correct?, and if so, b) how do you get this part situated into the hole? The plastic is pretty hard, and seems slightly oversized to easily fit into the hole.


The cable guide piece showing in the picture appears to be the guide/stop for the back of the chainstay (to route the cable to the rear derailleur) instead of the BB guide. The BB guide is long and thin...goes the complete distance from the bottom of the BB shell to the top.


----------



## lstocks (Apr 9, 2002)

Got it, thanks. I guess I can buy and/or order the long, thin guide that goes right behind the BB from my local Trek dealer. Have you installed this piece before--any tricky spots?


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

lstocks said:


> Got it, thanks. I guess I can buy and/or order the long, thin guide that goes right behind the BB from my local Trek dealer. Have you installed this piece before--any tricky spots?


Yeah, your local Trek dealer might even have them in stock since they are included with all 6-series and newer 5-series.
No tricky spots with the installation of it, it just slides into the bottom side and pushes right through...very simple.


----------



## lstocks (Apr 9, 2002)

Checked with the dealer...after it took him a while to figure out what part was needed, he called Trek, who says they are out with an indefinite delivery time. So I wait.....


----------

